# Spain Primera Liga 16-18 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 13, 2011)

16 Apr 15:00 Getafe v Sevilla  2.87 3.30 2.40 +53  
16 Apr 15:00 Malaga v Mallorca  2.00 3.40 3.70 +53  
16 Apr 17:00 Almeria v Valencia  3.80 3.40 2.00 +53  
16 Apr 19:00 Real Madrid v Barcelona  2.62 3.50 2.50 +53  
17 Apr 14:00 D Coruna v Racing Santander  2.10 3.25 3.50 +53  
17 Apr 14:00 Levante v Hercules  2.05 3.25 3.60 +53  
17 Apr 14:00 Real Sociedad v Sporting Gijon  2.10 3.25 3.50 +53  
17 Apr 16:00 Osasuna v Athletic Bilbao  2.40 3.25 2.90 +53  
17 Apr 18:00 Espanyol v Atletico Madrid  2.62 3.25 2.62 +53  
18 Apr 18:00 Villarreal v Real Zaragoza  1.57 4.00 5.50


----------



## chaikata19 (Apr 16, 2011)

Guys a match from Spain is fixed!!!I guarantee for the match.Match is tomorrow and price is 300 euros before the match- this is 100 % sure if the match dont income i will back to you 600 euros.If someone is interested please write to chaikata19@abv.bg


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 16, 2011)

Do you seriously think that someone will send you 300 euro?


----------

